# New songs etc



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What new songs, techniques, rhythym styles, scales are you currently learning? 

Right now I learning a Canadian classic by BTO, Taking care of business! 

What are you learning? 

Maybe we can help each other out with mutual learning aspects of what we are currently learning,


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

Lola said:


> What new songs, techniques, rhythym styles, scales are you currently learning?
> 
> Right now I learning a Canadian classic by BTO, Taking care of business!
> 
> ...


Currently learning first inversion of arpeggios in all keys. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

luker0 said:


> Currently learning first inversion of arpeggios in all keys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


 Do you mean triads?


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

Lola said:


> Do you mean triads?


Nope. An arpeggio is playing the three notes of a chord one note at a time. First inversion is playing 3rd, 5th, root (one octave up).

So if you play a G chord for example the notes are G, B, D. So a cool arpeggio pattern could be 
- G, B, D, B
- B, D, G, D (1st inversion)
- D, G, B, G (2nd inversion, both B and G one octave up)

Etc. Lots of fun thjngs to mix things up all day long. 


Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm back to studying some high speed hybrid picked banjo rolls with pull offs to open stings ala Brad Paisley and Albert Lee. Also practicing a lot of Paisley and Clarence White's bender licks.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Black magic woman 

Green onions solo

Black Betty


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Black magic woman
> 
> Green onions solo
> 
> Black Betty


Which version of Black Magic Woman? I learned the original a few weeks ago. It's a fun song


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> What new songs, techniques, rhythym styles, scales are you currently learning?
> 
> Right now I learning a Canadian classic by *BTO, Taking care of business! *


One of my wife's favourite classic rock songs.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> Which version of Black Magic Woman? I learned the original a few weeks ago. It's a fun song


Carlos Satana version! 

It looks a lot harder then it sounds! I will have to have tunnel vision and get in "that" zone again! Sort of like Stairway to heaven! Just playing the absolute snot out of one song day in day out! I love every minute of it though! This is the kind of song that if you nail it, it gives you instant confidence.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mostly working on my own song ideas--as far as songs go--but also doing some work on cover versions that are different than the original--like my laid back acoustic version of Zeppelin's Communication Breakdown.
Also keep working at knowing chords better on the mandolin.
I'm also considering how to rearrange my time to spend more of it getting better at slide.

And then overall playing.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm working on a medley of Sergeant Peppers into Helter Skelter (having to learn those two again - it's been a while) into a couple other Beatles songs we already play. Should work good as a set opener, from early experimentation.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nothin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2017)

We finished our jam/rehearsal earlier and were relaxing on the drummers porch.
Neighbour comes over and asks us if we'd be into playing at his parents 40th ani 
party up at their Peterborough cottage, Aug 2018.
Classic rock crowd. 
So .. we started talking about putting together a few danceable rock sets.
No disco.
We have a year n' a bit to figure it out. If we accept that is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2017)

laristotle said:


> We finished our jam/rehearsal earlier and were relaxing on the drummers porch.
> Neighbour comes over and asks us if we'd be into playing at his parents 40th ani
> party up at their Peterborough cottage, Aug 2018.
> Classic rock crowd.
> ...


Is the drummer's porch level?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Relearning Cinnamon Girk/Neil Young!

The people that I work with are curious as to what I am playing/learning now. So I told them Cinnamon girl by Neil Young! Most of the younger generations do not even know who this musician is let alone that he's a Canadian icon.
How sad!


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

I've been pretty undisciplined lately: just playing around with extended chords and chord-based melody. I'm enjoying it though.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Been busy creating jam tracks for a few Eagles tunes. Namely Lyin Eyes, Tequila Sunrise and Peaceful Easy feeling. The computer I use for my music stuff got zapped during the storm the other night even though I have everything on a surge protected circuit so I'm stuck using my notebook and tablet for awhile.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Guitar101 said:


> Been busy creating jam tracks for a few Eagles tunes. Namely Lyin Eyes, Tequila Sunrise and Peaceful Easy feeling. The computer I use for my music stuff got zapped during the storm the other night even though I have everything on a surge protected circuit so I'm stuck using my notebook and tablet for awhile.


I love playing the leads on PEF. So much fun to twang away on the Tele. I'm a big fan of Bernie Leadon's picking


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> Been busy creating jam tracks for a few Eagles tunes. Namely Lyin Eyes, Tequila Sunrise and Peaceful Easy feeling. The computer I use for my music stuff got zapped during the storm the other night even though I have everything on a surge protected circuit so I'm stuck using my notebook and tablet for awhile.


I have a hard copy for practically everything! It's only way to fly. Sometimes at the Rehearssl factory their WiFi sucks so at least I can depend on them.

Damn, damn and damn!

Lat night I had another really upsetting dream about my Parker. Again at the Rehearsal factory! I went to get my guitar from my case only to find out that it had been replaced by a Guitar Hero plastic guitar! These dreams are crazy! I'm don't what the psychological ramifications are that tied to dreams such as these!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Been busy creating jam tracks for a few Eagles tunes. Namely Lyin Eyes, Tequila Sunrise and Peaceful Easy feeling. The computer I use for my music stuff got zapped during the storm the other night even though I have everything on a surge protected circuit so I'm stuck using my notebook and tablet for awhile.


What are you using for surge protection? I've just got power bars at my place but saw one of these wired into someone's panel recently and now I'd like to install one.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Last thing I learned was The Prayer, The Answer by Andy Timmons. Never quite got the sweeps in the middle or the one extra fast run near the end up to 100%. Maybe 95% of the way there. Enough to make it passable by most people's standards, but I'm a perfectionist at heart.

I'm a big fan of Andy Timmons. The Resolution album completely changed the way I approach guitar music.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Been busy creating jam tracks for a few Eagles tunes. Namely Lyin Eyes, Tequila Sunrise and Peaceful Easy feeling. The computer I use for my music stuff got zapped during the storm the other night even though I have everything on a surge protected circuit so I'm stuck using my notebook and tablet for awhile.


vadsy said:


> What are you using for surge protection? I've just got power bars at my place but saw one of these wired into someone's panel recently and now I'd like to install one.


Too lazy to crawl under the desk to look but it's not a cheap one. I guess the problem is it's 10 years old. The guy at Best Buy said there only good for 2 or 3 years.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Dancin'Days, Travellin' Riverside Blues and In My Time of Dying in Open G.

(The) Clap Steve Howe. Someone deserves a clap when they are done trying to learn that one!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

leftysg said:


> Dancin'Days, Travellin' Riverside Blues and In My Time of Dying in Open G.
> 
> (The) Clap Steve Howe. Someone deserves a clap when they are done trying to learn that one!


I just started fooling around with Open E myself. Trying to find some slide licks to go with a blues song I wrote


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I learned all the parts of this except the solo. It took a bit of work but eventually I got it! A lot of fun! I really like Dale's lesson. Excellent video. So easy to follow but another thing to play it right!

I just turned the settings down to 50% then upped it to 75%. That's as far as I got. Have to work on this in full speed mode. It's a little more then what my fingers and brain are used to.

I play it to Johnny Winter's version of this. I just like it better cuz Johnny is one of my GHeroes.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Could any of you recommend a simplified solo that would sound good. Maybe to include some double stops, bends etc.

I know I can improvise in Am but it sounds not that great. My fingers need to become more nimble!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> Could any of you recommend a simplified solo that would sound good. Maybe to include some double stops, bends etc.
> 
> I know I can improvise in Am but it sounds not that great. My fingers need to become more nimble!


You looking for any song's solo to build your chops with?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> Could any of you recommend a simplified solo that would sound good. Maybe to include some double stops, bends etc.
> 
> I know I can improvise in Am but it sounds not that great. My fingers need to become more nimble!


The second half of the solo in Peaceful Easy Feeling? I split that solo with another guitar player, and I really like the second half of that solo.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> The second half of the solo in Peaceful Easy Feeling? I split that solo with another guitar player, and I really like the second half of that solo.


Me too! When I play it at the bar I usually get applause, which is uncommon for me. It's a great way to get into country style pedal steel bends and hybrid picking. You don't need a B-Bender to play it, although Bernie used one on the recording. I use a double bender to play it these days.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I meant something that sounded cool over an Am scale because RnR Hootchie coo is in the key of Am. 

I will check the other song that was mentioned as well! It's time that I start practicing some solos!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

Learn the solos to the songs that you already know?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Learn the solos to the songs that you already know?


Already have an action plan in place!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> I meant something that sounded cool over an Am scale because RnR Hootchie coo is in the key of Am.
> 
> I will check the other song that was mentioned as well! It's time that I start practicing some solos!


Stairway to Heaven has some good Am licks. As does Clapton's Five Long Years.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lola said:


> Already have an action plan in place!


I have decided I need to learn the solos first off to Comfortably numb. It will take some time.

I may have to lock myself in my room and throw the key away! 

This solo seems daunting. It's simple and slow enough. If I get it right, I will be able make my guitar sing!

My OCD will come in handy here!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> I have decided I need to learn the solos first off to Comfortably numb. It will take some time.
> 
> I may have to lock myself in my room and throw the key away!
> 
> ...


Those solos are quite easy to play ok, but nigh on impossible to play with the phrasing and feel of Mr. Gilmour. There is a lot of good techniques to learn there. Good luck.

I'm still working on it myself.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BI5ooeDg_Wr/


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just think of the Comfortably numb solos as something to which I can relate to through my own interpretation of the lyrics!

I have a really deep emotional connection to this one particular song! I know it will be a challenge. One which I will win and not be defeated.

I can hardly wait to get out of work and go home and play! I am so crazy excited!

I have to quit clock watching.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> I just think of the Comfortably numb solos as something to which I can relate to through my own interpretation of the lyrics!
> 
> I have a really deep emotional connection to this one particular song! I know it will be a challenge. One which I will win and not be defeated.
> 
> ...


It's a great song to improvise over as well.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> It's a great song to improvise over as well.


I know it is and I do but it's the same stuff. I really want to learn the solos the way you hear it in the original recordings! It would just give me more of a sense of accomplishment and confidence in my playing abilities! Exactly what learning Stairway to heaven did for me! The feeling of elation after learning it was exquisite.


----------

